
We Are Already Zombies, We Ain’t Realising It - dhavalchauhan
https://medium.dr4cun0.com/we-are-already-zombies-we-ain-t-realising-it-be7ca2633766#.7a9av1v5l
======
drdeca
I'm not sure that I think of zombies as following routines.

I don't know that I really get the point that this is making.

Perhaps people would be more happy with their work if they focused on the act
of serving, than the inherent enjoyability of the task?

------
unfathomable
So deep!!!!1

